# Bumperdillo protection plates, who's got them? Post a pic..



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Curious to see if anyone has installed the Bumperdillo Protections Plates from VW on their Tiguan. I'm trying to get a feel for how it might look, specifically the brushed black look on a white exterior. Post a picture if you've installed one. I'm curious to know your thoughts. Worth it? Yeah, No? Why? Yes, I've seen the stock photo but I wanted a picture with a wider perspective. Trying to decide if it would be a nice add-on with some functionality for protecting the bumper area.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

I put one on, but not the bumperdillo branded one from VW. Here in Canada the dealer only has access to the silver color one which I did not want.

I got one from Amazon, Dawn Enterprises (RBP-005) since it’s black in color and is the only one I could find that comes over the edge unlike the dealer one does.

If you use the hatch frequently I definitely recommend it or something similar. Despite being very careful, I scratched the bumper paint a few times in the first 8 months before I put the protector on. It’s a little pricey but definitely worth the added protection!

Here’s a pic, but please excuse the filth… it’s January in Canada, impossible to keep it clean these days!











Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Mine came with the shiny one. I like it.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

DoC0427 said:


> I put one on, but not the bumperdillo branded one from VW. Here in Canada the dealer only has access to the silver color one which I did not want.
> 
> I got one from Amazon, Dawn Enterprises (RBP-005) since it’s black in color and is the only one I could find that comes over the edge unlike the dealer one does.
> 
> ...


Might get me one, looks good

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I had the metal chrome one and it de-laminated here in the heat of AZ. I now have a *black rubber one* and it is "more better"!


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Curious to see if anyone has installed the Bumperdillo Protections Plates from VW on their Tiguan. I'm trying to get a feel for how it might look, specifically the brushed black look on a white exterior. Post a picture if you've installed one. I'm curious to know your thoughts. Worth it? Yeah, No? Why? Yes, I've seen the stock photo but I wanted a picture with a wider perspective. Trying to decide if it would be a nice add-on with some functionality for protecting the bumper area.
> View attachment 147424



VW now has a glossy black Bumperdillo that matches the trim on a R Line Black. I just picked up one but I haven't had a chance to install it yet.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

GregRob said:


> VW now has a glossy black Bumperdillo that matches the trim on a R Line Black. I just picked up one but I haven't had a chance to install it yet.


Hey GregRob, when you get it installed can you post some pics up, from like 10-15 ft away, different angles, etc. Trying to gauge the look before I make the purchase.


----------



## ottothecow (Apr 12, 2019)

On my GTI, I got a strip of PPF cut to fit that area (including going over the corner since that's the most likely place to get scraped and is NOT covered by the bumperdillo). Think it came from Lamin-X, but wouldn't be hard to cut your own from a roll. 

For the tiguan, I'd like to put something there, but maybe that Dawn Enterprises protector would be a better bet. 

The GTI PPF has been hit once while loading a grill into the hatch. I am pretty sure the PPF did its job and saved the paint, but now there's a couple millimeter hole where the PPF was damaged. Only real option there is to pull the whole sheet and lay down a new one. For the Tiguan something that can take a few hits might be a better bet.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Bought the Bumperdillo in Black this morning, part arrives overnight so I'lll have it tomorrow. Going to see about getting it installed on Friday and I'll post some pictures.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

VT1.8T said:


> View attachment 148370


I'm thinking best in this chrome vs black chrome for a non-black line...


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Got mine installed... looks so good. Have it all taped up at the moment to help it adhere. I'll get some photos gathered today and post up. The black is really good looking. Here's a little sneaky peek. 👀 What I like the most is how it breaks up the white. It needed something and I didn't really know what it was until I installed this.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

DanJinCA said:


> I'm thinking best in this chrome vs black chrome for a non-black line...


This was installed at the port so I didn't have a choice. I was just happy to have one. I do like the look of the chrome though.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Got mine installed... looks so good. Have it all taped up at the moment to help it adhere. I'll get some photos gathered today and post up. The black is really good looking. Here's a little sneaky peek. 👀 What I like the most is how it breaks up the white. It needed something and I didn't really know what it was until I installed this.
> View attachment 148532


Did your tail lights come dark like that? I do like the look of the spoiler...


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Did you guys get charged for the Bumperdillo install? My dealer shows $96 for the part and $216 for installation...which is insane cause I can obviously handle it myself.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DanJinCA said:


> Did your tail lights come dark like that? I do like the look of the spoiler...


I had them tinted with a film


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DanJinCA said:


> Did you guys get charged for the Bumperdillo install? My dealer shows $96 for the part and $216 for installation...which is insane cause I can obviously handle it myself.


I installed the protection plate myself. Your only charged install if you want them to install it. Just need an extra hand to hold it in place since the left and right edge line doesn't like to sit on the lip of the bumper. Really easy to install beyond that. It's already marked with a sticker which identifies the center. Plus it's already got the adhesive.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

@DoC0427 Link? Thanks


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DoC0427 said:


> I put one on, but not the bumperdillo branded one from VW. Here in Canada the dealer only has access to the silver color one which I did not want.
> 
> I got one from Amazon, Dawn Enterprises (RBP-005) since it’s black in color and is the only one I could find that comes over the edge unlike the dealer one does.
> 
> ...


Ps, the dealer one does go over the edge, maybe not the ENTIRE edge like yours, but still, very close....


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

KrUsTyX said:


> @DoC0427 Link? Thanks


Just do a search for RBP-005 on Amazon.
Also a Google search for it may turn up a distributor. I ordered from a distributor of it in USA that shipped it to me in Canada, I think they are called CarID or something like that. I thought it would be cheaper since it was much lower cost on their website but after taxes and import duties and international shipping, it ended up being within $5 of the Amazon price.

Here’s a couple better pictures after I ran through a car wash…




















DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

CARID is not a good source as they have many bad reviews


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

The trim was a dealer installed item rather than factory as part of a package. I suppose the factory has a template? Found it was really cockeyed when I went to wax it after getting it home. Wasn't even close, huge overhang! Drove 200 miles one way to buy the car. Newer dealership so excellent customer service besides a great deal. Local dealership installed a new one and it's much nicer.


----------



## ottothecow (Apr 12, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Just do a search for RBP-005 on Amazon.
> Also a Google search for it may turn up a distributor. I ordered from a distributor of it in USA that shipped it to me in Canada, I think they are called CarID or something like that. I thought it would be cheaper since it was much lower cost on their website but after taxes and import duties and international shipping, it ended up being within $5 of the Amazon price.
> 
> Here’s a couple better pictures after I ran through a car wash…
> ...


Just put in an order for one of these. I like that it is rubber and that it fully covers the edge. I never lean skis on cars, but at least here I would feel safe if someone else were to do so. Also gives good cover if someone were to lean/sit on the bumper to change shoes or something.

I've seen bumperdillos that look chewed up over time (more of an issue with silver than black probably)--rubber should avoid/hide any scrapes...


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OmegaVW said:


> The trim was a dealer installed item rather than factory as part of a package. I suppose the factory has a template? Found it was really cockeyed when I went to wax it after getting it home. Wasn't even close, huge overhang! Drove 200 miles one way to buy the car. Newer dealership so excellent customer service besides a great deal. Local dealership installed a new one and it's much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Grand Canyon of gaps lol


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> The Grand Canyon of gaps lol


-



https://thumbs.gfycat.com/WetNarrowBoutu-max-1mb.gif






http://cdn2.pitchfork.com/blog/829/517fe079.gif




-


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

DoC0427 said:


> _I put one on, but not the bumperdillo branded one from VW. Here in Canada the dealer only has access to the silver color one which I did not want.
> 
> I got one from Amazon, Dawn Enterprises (RBP-005) since it’s black in color and is the only one I could find that comes over the edge unlike the dealer one does.
> 
> If you use the hatch frequently I definitely recommend it or something similar. Despite being very careful, I scratched the bumper paint a few times in the first 8 months before I put the protector on. It’s a little pricey but definitely worth the added protection!" _


After seeing this, I added the Dawn bumper cover last week and overall I like it since it extends slightly over the edge of the bumper for greater protection. I already had some nicks and scratches after owning the car just 3 months so I needed this extra protection.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Just installed mine last week. My Tig didn't come with one, but, the dealer threw one in along with the Dynamic Center Caps for the wheels. I'll post a pic once I get a chance to actually clean the car when it's not fridgid here.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Now that the top of the bumper is protected... I installed one of these Super Bumpers on my (brother's now) 19 Atlas SE V6 Tech Packaged 4Motion. This could work for the Tiguan if the trailer hitch is the one that goes through the bumper rather than below it. I never had a tailgater. Was in a hurry during installation so cut the Costco salad lid  to eliminated small movement and potential rust from chaffing.


----------

